# NW Georgia Presbytery Overture?



## MRC (May 28, 2010)

I am not a member of the PCA, but would love to read the thoughts of PCA guardians: 

Click for link

From above:
"_Here, our NWGP is on record as affirming that we believe that there is more efficacy in those ‘old paths,’ such as preaching, family worship, missions, worship, and unabashedly Christ-centered corporate life than in selective sociological findings or corporate strategizing, even from friends and the finest of leaders. While we do not believe that our friends on the CMC deny these means, neither would it be helpful to mangle our overture by amending to have these 17 points ‘alongside’ of the Strategic Plan—that is precisely the opposite of our overture. We are attempting to say no to the ideas in the Plan, and Yes, we believe God is doing just fine guiding his church through ordinary officers and members._"

The voice of reason?


----------



## Scott1 (May 28, 2010)

From the standpoint of the process of Overture, and the context, this addresses some of your post:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f109/pca-2010-overtures-summary-60444/#post787620


----------



## MRC (May 28, 2010)

Scott, PB says I don't have permission to view your link. Can you advise?


----------



## Kevin (May 28, 2010)

MRC said:


> Scott, PB says I don't have permission to view your link. Can you advise?


 


What gives?


----------



## J. David Kear (May 28, 2010)

I posted a link to an article on this overture under general discussion. It was moved to a place where I don't have permission for either (my own post). Dunno.

Our church is in the NWGP and I was able to attend the meeting in which this was passed (I am happy with it).


----------



## Scott1 (May 28, 2010)

I'm not sure why the link is not accessible for you in the Presbyterian polity forum.

The post below was part of a review of all 26 PCA Overtures and an assessment from the standpoint of first and foremost whether they will likely further the peace and purity of the church and second, in right procedural (process) order.

As you know, many Overtures, offered in good faith are not adopted, for many reasons- some do not really fit the purpose of Overtures, or produce unintended consequences, are not sufficiently stated, etc.

I tried to give a detailed explanation with regard to Overture 25, and the background and context as well. Hopefully, that will be helpful in addressing some of your original post.



> Overture 25, "The Role of Men and Women to Office in the Church," states well some obvious truths- the PCA understands Scripture to teach governance of the particular church by deacons and elders.
> 
> Like several other overtures in the past couple years, it is a good faith effort, a call almost born of desperation for basic enforcement of the constitution (Book of Church Order) in the face of obvious violation.
> 
> ...





> From the 2008 Overture
> 
> (a) may churches choose not to ordain any male deacons?
> 
> ...


----------



## bill (May 28, 2010)

Amen to the NWGP Overture


----------



## littlepeople (May 28, 2010)

I would like to know where I can get the entire review of all the overtures.


----------



## Scott1 (May 29, 2010)

littlepeople said:


> I would like to know where I can get the entire review of all the overtures.


 
The Presbyterian Polity Forum has a summary and reasoning for most of the 26 Overtures.

It is done looking at them from the denominational process standpoint of Overtures, and whether their substance and form would further the peace and purity of the church.

That means some Overtures that have substantive statements I agree with but they are not right in form. This includes things like a remedy is not sufficiently described, there are unintended consequences, it conflicts with other parts of the constitution, resolution is not properly done through the vehicle of Overture, etc.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f109/pca-2010-overtures-summary-60444/


----------



## littlepeople (May 29, 2010)

hmmm... apparently I don't have sufficient permissions. Thanks anyway


----------

